# New Study on Social Isolation. Very bad for your health



## FloridaGuy48

*New study finds isolation a risk factor for all ages, incomes*


CBS News 
The Salt Lake Tribune 
Huffington Post

Now research from Brigham Young University shows that loneliness and social isolation are just as much a threat to longevity as obesity.

"The effect of this is comparable to obesity, something that public health takes very seriously," said Julianne Holt-Lunstad, the lead study author. "We need to start taking our social relationships more seriously."

Loneliness and social isolation can look very different. For example, someone may be surrounded by many people but still feel alone. Other people may isolate themselves because they prefer to be alone. The effect on longevity, however, is much the same for those two scenarios.

The association between loneliness and risk for mortality among young populations is actually greater than among older populations. Although older people are more likely to be lonely and face a higher mortality risk, loneliness and social isolation better predict premature death among populations younger than 65 years.

"Not only are we at the highest recorded rate of living alone across the entire century, but we're at the highest recorded rates ever on the planet," said Tim Smith, co-author of the study. "With loneliness on the rise, we are predicting a possible loneliness epidemic in the future." The study analyzed data from a variety of health studies. Altogether, the sample included more than 3 million participants from studies that included data for loneliness, social isolation, and living alone.

http://news.byu.edu/archive15-mar-loneliness.aspx

Any comments on this study? Not only can social anxiety make your life miserable but shorten it as well.


----------



## jsgt

> Other people may isolate themselves because they prefer to be alone.


Another article that tells me I'm wrong...I need to change myself in order to live life like everyone else. Ummm, no. Why do they assume all people want to live life the same way? I'll continue to do all the things that are unhealthy for me because that's what I prefer.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Yep, no friends + no partner = no support network.

Isolation + unhappiness + stress =


----------



## mike91

In a Lonely Place said:


> Yep, no friends + no partner = no support network.
> 
> Isolation + unhappiness + stress =


You are right

But i watch a youtube video about a guy who for 20 years only seen 1 person every two months and is alive at 86 (i think) so some people dont need it


----------



## Genos

no ****


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

yay, more positive news for socially anxious people! 
(sarcasm)


----------



## FloridaGuy48

According to this new study are we will live shorter lives because we have social anxiety. Not just less happy but shorter. Very depressing. Guess we all need to find some way to overcome our fears and stress or we will be digging ourselves a early grave!


----------



## FloridaGuy48

In a Lonely Place said:


> Yep, no friends + no partner = no support network.
> 
> Isolation + unhappiness + stress =


 YEP


----------



## FloridaGuy48

mike91 said:


> You are right
> 
> But i watch a youtube video about a guy who for 20 years only seen 1 person every two months and is alive at 86 (i think) so some people dont need it


 I watched the youtube video. I agree some people don't need it but most due


----------



## ByStorm

At least our suffering will be short:?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Oh well. I didn't ask them if they thought it was bad for my health. Most people would thusly conclude I didn't want their opinion. But not our holy, anointed scientific ones! They are all wise and they know what is good/bad for me better than I do.

(In other words, I just plain don't care)

Anyway, sounds like another wonderful study that found what it wanted to find. Not that I disagree with it's findings. I question their motives.


----------



## twitchy666

*100% for ever*

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-population-control.htm

Time alone

causes all problems

social outcast

Walking around during a weekend

where there is a big running event

Nobody is alone. Families and friends.

I became very physically active when I realised my anger. 
Strong Sociopath which I feel very much on my side
Pathetic people who need people and not DIY. Anyone doing sport

Parents cause sociopathy.

Every person I know is kiss-&-cuddle and keep breeding & smile
They have better parents


----------



## visualkeirockstar

That's not new.


----------



## M0rbid

Sky is blue.


----------



## Andre

Boston: 1 New York: 2


----------



## Sacrieur

Introverts have a higher risk for mortality, news at 11.

So do men.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

chrisinmd said:


> "The effect of this is comparable to obesity, something that public health takes very seriously,"


So will the government now start taxing us more for not socializing enough?


----------



## Vacateer

I say take this study with a grain of salt. The only thing that has made me feel less lonely was a hobby. 

"...The researchers noted that loneliness could take various forms. Some people with strong social networks may still feel lonely, even when surrounded by loved ones. Others choose social isolation and even prefer it..."

I somehow doubt I would feel lonely if I was surrounded by actual loved ones. Be it as it may, books and art and Netflix keeps me happy.


----------



## ugh1979

I'd say this is just due to stress rather than actual social isolation.

If social isolation stresses someone, then yes that is undoubtedly unhealthy. In the same respect though, if continually being forced into social situations stresses someone, that will also be unhealthy.

So, if you are someone who is happy with being socially isolated and are so then I don't think there is much to worry about.

Personally I love my own company and have never actually experienced the emotion of loneliness. I have a great social network as well but i'm at my least stressed when on my own due to the way my personal physiology is.

We are in general a social species so of course studies will trend towards socialising being healthy and social isolation being unhealthy. As I say though, it doesn't need to be that way for a minority of individuals as we aren't all the same.


----------



## Imbored21

stress
no social support
no motivation to exercise/eat healthy
binge of junk food to feel better
sit on the couch all day


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Rich91 said:


> I have been a social outcast my whole life so theres nothing I can do but get on with it
> 
> If nothing has changed by time im 30 then I dread to think whats gonna happen to me


 Your only 23 you have plenty of time to improve and work on your social skills. Just try to make small improvements every day. Im 37 now and I am by no means cured by a am in a lot better situation now then I was at 23. If I only knew now what I knew then


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Rich91 said:


> I've tried loads of different things but people just don't seem to want to talk to me. Im a natural people repeller and theres nothing that can be done about that.


 Don't lose all hope. Just try to improve a little bit every day. Try small talk with random people. Try to join clubs or get involved with things you are interested in that put you around people with similar interests. That will give you something in common to talk about.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Imbored21 said:


> stress
> no social support
> *no motivation to exercise*/eat healthy
> *binge on junk food* to feel better
> *sit on the couch all day*


Yeah it's not all bad


----------



## 8888

Though if being with people causes constant stress, the constant stress can be bad for one's health too.


----------



## lmoh

Surprise surprise. I don't need a study to tell that my life is worse off being shy. I am living it every day and dwelling on it every night.


----------



## minimized

Cool. Maybe I'll die faster.


----------



## Mxx1

Well, that was good news..


----------



## Hylar

ugh1979 said:


> I'd say this is just due to stress rather than actual social isolation.
> 
> If social isolation stresses someone, then yes that is undoubtedly unhealthy. In the same respect though, if continually being forced into social situations stresses someone, that will also be unhealthy.
> 
> So, if you are someone who is happy with being socially isolated and are so then I don't think there is much to worry about.
> 
> Personally I love my own company and have never actually experienced the emotion of loneliness. I have a great social network as well but i'm at my least stressed when on my own due to the way my personal physiology is.
> 
> We are in general a social species so of course studies will trend towards socialising being healthy and social isolation being unhealthy. As I say though, it doesn't need to be that way for a minority of individuals as we aren't all the same.


I agree. Well said


----------



## SplendidBob

ugh1979 said:


> I'd say this is just due to stress rather than actual social isolation.
> 
> If social isolation stresses someone, then yes that is undoubtedly unhealthy. In the same respect though, if continually being forced into social situations stresses someone, that will also be unhealthy.
> 
> So, if you are someone who is happy with being socially isolated and are so then I don't think there is much to worry about.


+1 on this


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Well it stands to reason it wont be bad for you if you enjoy and choose isolation, unfortunately a lot of us aren't loners through choice.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

> Simply holding a loved one's hand lowers blood pressure and reduces pain, for example. Studies show that lack of affectionate physical contact is associated with higher levels of stress hormones and inflammation.


.


----------



## Brawk Shady

Do you think social isolation could cause Asperger's Syndrome? If someone doesn't really use the part of the brain used during socialization, with the "use it or lose it" mentality, I think it could be likely. 

I've had SA since I was about 8 years old, and since then, I haven't had very much recreational conversations. My isolationism became worse at about 13-14 years old, and remained at that intensity up until now. I've been diagnosed as having mild Asperger's Syndrome just around when I turned 15. This was the first time I have even noticed having these distinct symptoms too. I found this interesting, because most people with autism spectrum disorders have developed them when they were a toddler. 

To comment on the "need" for social interaction, I find that I would rather not talk to people, but I have this strong feeling of loneliness anyway.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

killahwail said:


> Certain academic papers on solitary confinement describe the horrors of prolonged isolation.
> 
> Individuals with high levels of education would crumble due to the sensory deprivations and in desperate action would do bizarre things.
> 
> I don't have the time or energy to source the "evidence" now, but I recall reading about political activists playing with their feces, researchers in the Antarctica going insane and trying to kill each other. Astronauts and Cosmonauts losing their minds in space. I guess the monotony of it all. I've gone crazy in my room many times before too  .
> 
> I was surprised that so much research was conducted regarding social isolation and sensory deprivation on astronauts/cosmonauts.


 I'm guessing these are all people who actually want to be around other people?

Also, solitary confinement is not voluntary and I doubt they have an entertainment system (PC/internet) sitting in front of them if they're being punished.


----------



## ugh1979

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm guessing these are all people who actually want to be around other people?
> 
> Also, solitary confinement is not voluntary and I doubt they have an entertainment system (PC/internet) sitting in front of them if they're being punished.


Indeed it's the lack of stimulus that is the real issue since some people are happy to be on their own. Everyone needs stimulus of some kind to stay healthy though.


----------



## Sdistant

We are all individuals though. Some people will be more affected by social isolation than others. For me, I need some social isolation to feel happy. I'm not saying isolate completely but certainly we need some of it.


----------



## twitchy666

*The other person has to make the effort too*

Everyone I know is *set up*.
Gooooooood job! Next job!
Great girlfriend / wife. Loads of children!
Moving home!
So many friends.
Today I verify yesterday's offer to come round. I say: May I visit?
I get: not today. Someone is coming for dinner. (ex employee)
Everyone is plentifully praising the person's fantastic new dooodly job this week! Plastered all over Facebook.

I've been in eager-to-please mode all my life.
why do I keep wasting all my time?
Rejection is awful.

About every 2 or three years now, I get invitations to do things with known people.

And I do trigger from my side too; I always did when life was good.

With such a chance to get out & do, the prep can get a change of mind.
When it all happens (summer, this weekend) can get solemn after that peak. Hard to cope with! On the back of it, I have plenty to discuss (positively yesterday) and people don't want to know!


----------



## twitchy666

*storm brewing*



killahwail said:


> Certain academic papers on solitary confinement describe the horrors of prolonged isolation.
> 
> Individuals with high levels of education would crumble due to the sensory deprivations and in desperate action would do bizarre things.
> 
> I don't have the time or energy to source the "evidence" now, but I recall reading about political activists playing with their feces, researchers in the Antarctica going insane and trying to kill each other. Astronauts and Cosmonauts losing their minds in space. I guess the monotony of it all. I've gone crazy in my room many times before too  .
> 
> I was surprised that so much research was conducted regarding social isolation and sensory deprivation on astronauts/cosmonauts.
> 
> CRAZY WORLD MY FRIENDS lol
> 
> here is one for anyone who is curious to learn more.
> 
> http://www.medirelax.com/v2/wp-cont...rivation-for-Long-Duration-Space-Missions.pdf


Bitterness

Isolated since 2001. Just an odd perk here & there

Constant rejection from old friends & ~~ prospective new ones ~~
as I describe employers

Does this comply with Old Testament, 10 commandments... to class beaten people to be ignored? Some sense. Our world has nothing to do with Christ. Modern democracy is not effective. I am waiting to see humanity change.


----------



## fredbloggs02

When I was younger I found the pang of loneliness more strenuous than I do now. I still feel intensely lonely sometimes, which often makes my social anxiety worse around people.

I have a family I care about, but I have seen no one besides them for years. I think of my present life as a chrysalis. But there are people far more isolated and unhappy than me, so I have no reason for self-pity.

There are many more things I would do if I could face people. As it is, various solitary tasks and projects occupy me: I read, exercise, learn piano and languages, write, watch films, etc.

On the question of isolation being unhealthy: I think most people feel a need to be part of a group.


----------



## Steinerz

RIP


----------



## gopherinferno

Of course it is. Figures. I've recently started seriously thinking, "I'm going to die if I don't have any friends anymore." it seriously makes me think I can't keep on living anymore.


----------



## missanxsoc

Yea it's definitely true. Social relationships are so important..without them you just can't succeed.


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup

Some people might need less social connection than others, but we all need some.

I don't think lonely people ought to start fretting over their health, though.

In the words of Bob Marley,
"In every life we have some trouble\\If you worry, you make it double."

Loneliness is enough to deal with on its own.

I'm reminded of a study on the health effects of stress which showed that the belief that stress is unhealthy was actually a bigger culprit in relation to negative health outcomes than stress itself. Stress doesn't have to destroy your health. I don't think loneliness necessarily does, either.


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup

If anyone is interested in the study about how beliefs about stress (rather than stress itself) produce negative health effects, here's a great TED talk on the subject.

http://www.ted.com/talks/kelly_mcgonigal_how_to_make_stress_your_friend?language=en

The kind of social support that the speaker talks about at the end is basically what we're participating in on this forum. So for me that makes the supposed health risks of SA and isolation seem less significant.


----------



## Josh

In a Lonely Place said:


> Well it stands to reason it wont be bad for you if you enjoy and choose isolation, unfortunately a lot of us aren't loners through choice.


I agree. Many people think if you have SA you prefer being alone but that's usually not the case, at least going by all the threads and posts about being lonely there are on SAS. Also, at least for me, even though I am very lonely a lot of the time if I am around people other than my family my anxiety is so bad I can't really get anything out of it. Like I can't enjoy the company of others because I'm so anxious the whole time.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Just like the old saying say " No man is a island". We all need somebody


----------



## Ruch247

huh, well this is awkward.

I guess more people dig this kind of stuff...

Welp, whatever floats your boat or lights your fire or whatever.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I just need somebody to loooveeeeeeeeeeee

ok i stop singing now


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Hopefully we will find a way to not suffer at all and become the person we dream of being


----------



## HelpfulHero

I qas going to post something very negative, then I saw my avatar and I got to thinking about Marcus and his recommendation to be social. I then decided to post a quote of his hoping it might help someone by inspiring that same feeling in them. Then I realized to do so now in this place in this time would false to who I am and who the people here are. The reason I say all this is just to be honest so that my thoughts can be seen. What really got me about this was just the lack of love we have for one another. I am not exactly the spokesperson for that, but as time goes on I see how I have ignored something fundamental to the human condition when I get angry, resentful, untrusting, hateful, or blame others. I guess, you never really know who someone is inside and if you could see you might find more similarities than you would think at first. So try to go easy on others and yourself. The thing that truly binds living things are feelings and affection and kindness to others is a kindness to yourself.


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> dont need to read study for that
> I have my own experience
> 
> socially isolated whole teen years although I went to school
> now when I dont hang out or be around people for more than 1 month I feel bad inside and when I eventually go out its much worse then


You have been around me for more than a month - online. 
You are improving.

Social isolation gets us to go our own way with thinking. It is not healthy, that is for sure.


----------



## twitchy666

visualkeirockstar said:


> That's not new.


I like new things

but not new music.

Everything has a base. Cars with 4 wheels. Not much has changed.

I don't like anything pretty. Adverts! TV, web, billboards

I like earning money


----------



## Sdistant

Some social isolation is OK. We all need time to ourselves.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

/my sig


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

I believe. Being isolated makes me feel very lonely. Then I go on Facebook and everyone has a group of friends that they hang out with and I'm all alone. Humans are by nature, social creatures. We're supposed to socialize and interact. IT's not normal nor healthy to be isolated.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Don't pay to much attention to all the people on facebook who seem to have perfect lives with hundreds of friends. People pretty much only post good things that happen to them not the negative. So your only seeing one side. Gives you a distorted view or reality.


----------



## Gojira

This is why there should be a Social Isolation and Severe Anxiety subforum.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> I believe. Being isolated makes me feel very lonely. Then I go on Facebook and everyone has a group of friends that they hang out with and I'm all alone.


 A 10 year study I have done online shows that Facebook is very bad for your health/sanity.



> Humans are by nature, social creatures.


 Hmmmm. Well, if it's just that simple, it should be impossible to be antisocial. Like, you know. It can be said that dogs just bark by their very nature. So if you found a dog that can't bark, that would be one unusual dog.

People with SA are everywhere. It's common. Why? Because it's not really abnormal for people to withdraw from unpleasant circumstances. It's inconvenient for society but it's not against human nature. When you have a society that drives millions of people to withdraw, you have something wrong with your society.


----------



## uniclover

Everyday im bored, worried and angry because of social isolation, so yeah


----------

